# New to turkey hunting--best time



## FIRSTSHOT (Feb 4, 2010)

What is the best time of day to go turkey hunting?


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 4, 2010)

during season!


----------



## cch0830 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm new to turkey hunting too. The few times I've hunted, I went at dusk and dawn., like deer hunting.


----------



## South GA Bow Only (Feb 4, 2010)

any time during daylight hours. they will gobble more in the mornings


----------



## boothy (Feb 4, 2010)

I prefer mornings but you can kill them all times of the day.


----------



## blong (Feb 4, 2010)

I like to hunt them from the roost. It gives you an idea of where they are. I will kill one every now and then soon after they fly down but the vast majority I kill are after they have been down an hour or so up until noon. Hope this helps.


----------



## boparks (Feb 4, 2010)

blong said:


> I like to hunt them from the roost. It gives you an idea of where they are. I will kill one every now and then soon after they fly down but the vast majority I kill are after they have been down an hour or so up until noon. Hope this helps.



 He's right, if you're there before the break of day in position to listen you can take an inventory of whats gobbling at daybreak. It allows you to hunt with the right confident attitude that birds are in the area not to mention you get a crack at em early. 

Like blong, I kill many more birds later in the morning versus off the roost but its always fun messing with em then and you can kill em for sure. It gets a little easier later in the season.

The actual preferred hunting time simple due to thats when I kill most birtds is between 9:00 and 11:00 a.m.
You can kill birds anytime of day though and to an extent it comes down to paying your dues in hours spent in the woods.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 5, 2010)

Anytime after legal shooting light, i kill a lot in the evenings before roost


----------



## limbhanger (Feb 5, 2010)

I like to hunt between the hours of 9:00-1:00. Sleep in one morning and give it a shot.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 5, 2010)

they definitely are more vocal in the mornings. Last year i pretty much went from sun up - lunch. and then on the weekdays id go after work in the afternoons and had some luck. But if i had to pick 1 time to go itd be early to mid morning. Sun up - 10 or so. But heck whatta i know. Turkeys are way smarter than me.


----------



## bonafide (Feb 5, 2010)

I like to hear them on the roost but I generally have more luck mid morning.  If one gobbles then...look out!


----------



## Brad (Feb 5, 2010)

The great thing about turkey hunting is they dont go nocturnal so anytime the sun is up turkeys are somewhere being turkeys.


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 5, 2010)

be there 30 mins before daylight.... find where they are on roost....

best time in my opinion but as the others have stated they can be seen all day if you want to sit that long.


----------



## pedro (Feb 6, 2010)

Hunt 30 minutes before daylight and hoot like an owl......


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 6, 2010)

Every minute of the day. But most of my hunting is public land. The States that have all day hunts my times are around 1000-1400 since a majority of hunters give up by 1000. But even though a good time for turkey is they will let you know. So just be out there. 

Be persistant, that kills a lot of turkeys also.


----------



## Woodshog (Feb 6, 2010)

It helps if you can roost them the evening before and get set up on them the next morning before light and call em down to you off the roost after light. But they can be had anytime of the day.


----------



## hoppie (Feb 6, 2010)

Hunt at dawn to find them, but the vast majority of my successes are after 9 in the morning when the hens have left the gobbler. Have had some luck in the ealry afternoon when I know a bird has been using an area.


----------

